# bsrt gears



## 15807brett (Sep 10, 2011)

Nylatron ,Delrin ,Poly, whats the difference, and what do you think is the best, these are gears from bsrt. thanks in advance


----------



## shocker36 (Jul 5, 2008)

depends on what class u are running


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

If you want all out life from your gears,theres steel pinions and silicone bronze gears too.
They're just about indestructable
Wizzards combo of silicone bronze crown gear and their steel pinion will probably last a couple years on the average slotcar,we get a full season out of them on full tilt neo cars.
There's other combo's of steel and silicone bronze gears floating around,but Wizzards combo of gears works good.
Better then any plastic set-up i've ever ran:thumbsup:

http://www.wizzardho.com/Main.htm 

Silicone Bronze crown gears

RGSB20 
Silicon bronze 20 tooth crown gear .380 OD
1 Each
$8.00

RGSB22 
Silicon bronze 22 tooth crown gear .400 OD
1 Each
$8.00

RGSB23 
Silicon bronze 23 tooth crown gear .400 OD
1 Each
$8.00

RGSB24 
Silicon bronze 24 tooth crown gear .400 OD
1 Each
$8.00

RGSB25 
Silicon bronze 25 tooth crown gear .400 OD
1 Each
$8.00

RGSB26 
Silicon bronze 26 tooth crown gear .420 OD
1 Each
$8.00

RGSB27 
Silicon bronze 27 tooth crown gear .420 OD
1 Each
$8.00


----------



## Sir Slotsalot (Jan 23, 2010)

Hornet,

Good coverage and helpful info. You're dead on. Gear choices are all about the car and driving criteria. For home racing, I went with BSRT poly for the longest life. I run Tomy SRT with heavy traction mags and Fyrebox motor. Next go around, I'm considering Wizzards as you suggest. Still gotta take things up a notch.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

did a lot of testing with zone-2, wizzard, J&S, & slottech gears

by far the zone-2 bronze type gears were the best, if you can find them, get some! For custom ares, I ran 7/23 and they last years on my unlimited cars. They also seemed the be the best handling gears.
the wiz gears are just to bulky for me(added to much weight)

Slottech had 8/26 & 27 setup but did not last long enough for me.

for plastic

1>The J&S opaque gears last for ever and provide top performance, used with BSRT pinion

2>slottech Ultramesh 21 with BSRT pinion

3>zone 2 peak with bsrt pinion

the bsrt pinion gear seem to mesh best with most of the gears out there and do not slip like some others over time


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

That's the big "If" Mike.
Only a few guys ever qualify to get Millers gears,and last i heard he wasn't doing them anymore.
Lets keep him with parts that are actually available,J&S gears are virtually impossible to get,and i wouldn't say they're any better then anybody else's plastic gears.
I ran the clear ones,and wasn't overly impressed by them,they're good,but not really much better then the readily available gears from Gary /Tony or Bob.
Mike i try to stay away from recommending one-off parts,that only a few guys qualify to get,like Zone 2 etc.
For the average guy,i doubt you'll ever notice a laptime differance,the biggest issue,is can he get the gears.
Slotcars that don't run,suck,and if you send them down the road of impossible to find parts,their slotcars are gonna spend alot of time sitting on a shelf waiting for those impossible to get parts.:wave: 

Just a heads up for you guys,Mike doesn't like Bob Lincoln at Wizzard,so he is a bit biased against Wizzard products.

Rick
So lets reconmend stuff that the average guy can actually get:thumbsup:
Besides anytime Miller tools up and does gears they're pretty well all pre-sold,and the Average Joe Blow isn't going to qualify to get any.
Even getting Slottech's gears is hard these days,we've had some on order for month's now,and they still aren't here.
Wizzards 8t pinion works good with Tony's gears too


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

please get the facts straight
I recommend any part from any manufacturer that will help the racer.

I recommended his t-jets brushes as the best till some better ones came out. If i had problem with wizzard I would not do! I also recommend the storm & g3 as the best on routed tracks. I would not do so if I had a problem with wizzard products.

I still recommend zone-2 gears if you can get them, they are not 1 offs, and were readily available in the USA and lots of racers had them.

But yes, getting them now is like getting model t's!

The opaque J&S plastic gears have lasted me 3 or 4 years now with the same performance as other.

The wizz pinion mesh well but does last a long on the shaft(comes loose) as bsrt pinions

On the slottech crown the the utramesh seem to work better for me than the more expensive crowns.

yes, I should say the more readily available, but if I can help someone find some great orphan gears I will!

But please do not assume what in the minds of others! I did not like bob because of attacks on me and my family from some folks.

Heck I still purchased wiz products if they work well!!
I love his super stock arms as well


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

looks like MRT still has the J&S gears


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Okay take a valium Mike.
LOL,even Mickey took a poke at you about your Wizzard support Mike.
I never said you didn't buy Bob's products,better read the post again.
And i know about your troubles with Bob,and if anybody has a justifiable reason to dislike him,it's you,but it does bias your opinion slightly.
I can't stand the man either,you know that,but i still promote his crap to some extent,just because he's basically the only competition in the magnet market to Gary,and it'd really suck pricewise for us consumers if Gary had no competition

That's where you and i differ Zone 2's were never readily available.
Ron's good,but he never kept up with demand,a one man basement operation is pretty limited on supply.

I don't reconmend one-off parts,never have/never will,one thing that'll kill a bunch of guys having a good time, "being buddies" racing slot cars drinking cool ones ,is when one guy starts getting better parts then the rest of his buddies.
I never have believed that's the way to go for the average bunch of guys,who're more about having fun,then cut throat racing.
If your nat's bound ,one-off's are the way to go.
But if your nats bound,you better not be here asking which gears are better,you should be farther up the hobby ladder by then:wave:
I didn't know Mark was stocking J&S gears,but neither did you ,till you went looking for them tonight, that moves them up the ladder,if they're accessable.

Spinning Bob's pinion,
Not a big problem here,how many times are these guys R&R'ing their pinions,put em on once with red Locktite and you shouldn't have any more problems with them spinning then any other pinion.

You make the comment in your PM,about how you're going by what other guys are telling you,that in itself might be a problem,second hand info:thumbsup:
Rick


----------



## Rick Carter (Dec 2, 2008)

Dayum, do you ever sleep Slick? LMAO! Who's up past midnight thinking about toys??? LOL Nevermind, not those -LOL!

I'm with you on Ron's gears. Although I have plenty, I'd never recommend them because you can't get them. Dude NEVER returns my calls or emails.


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Sleep:Once in awhile,lol
I figure i'll catch up on when i'm dead,lol:thumbsup:
Morning Rick:wave:

Mike i'm just slightly sorry,i came down that hard on you.
But give your head a shake man,very few guys are going to the nat's,the majority of guys are home based with a couple buddies,with no series races or nothing,just a couple guys enjoying themselves,and your reconmendations will put a serious crimp in slotcar racing friendships,that are more about getting together and having fun

But back to the original post

Nylatron gears are a softer nylon gear,good on stock cars
Not super good life once the cars start making a little more horsepower

Delrin is delrin,gears are quite a bit harder,more for SS and up car's
Pretty decent life

Poly has glass mixed in with the plastic,super hard gear,but track clearance can be an issue if your running lowered cars


----------



## Sir Slotsalot (Jan 23, 2010)

Heavy down-force traction magnets and chassis flex are major factors with gear selection. I've tried all the polymer flavors. Even though just a home racer, I'm now headed towards metal for longevity.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

again your statement was wrong by saying I am biased about his products.
it is not correct, other wise I would not used them.

and i have promoted some of products.

your statement is incorrect despite the past.


----------



## Other Dude (Sep 14, 2011)

Truth must hurt for you guys to carry on, ten years ago? Why don't you whip it out and see who's is bigger.
Then you guys could take it somewhere else. Oh thats right, you have nowhere else to go. :hat:


----------



## 15807brett (Sep 10, 2011)

Hornet, 
Thanks for the info Nylatron gears are a softer nylon gear,good on stock cars
Not super good life once the cars start making a little more horsepower

Delrin is delrin,gears are quite a bit harder,more for SS and up car's
Pretty decent life

Poly has glass mixed in with the plastic,super hard gear,but track clearance can be an issue if your running lowered cars

Getting away from 1/24 and jumping into ho so, got a idea on gearing with motor choice size of the track and so on. just really learning about the mags, poly, neo and so on and what classes there is. so thanks, hope to meet some new people at the legigh show because all of my racer buddies dont want to get into ho, thanks


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

> Truth must hurt for you guys to carry on, ten years ago?


exactly!
that's what i am saying!!!!! That's old crap that i do not even think about.
So to say I do is 100% wrong
Plus i know mine is bigger:dude:


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

the ultramesh gears are great on the super stock cars, the softer gears make for a nice mesh and more forgiving.
if I use a custom arm, it metal, i do not play with the plastic gears, not because of the car can run with them, but because some marshals have meat slab hands!!!!!!!!

I have turn down some wiz gears back in the day when I had lathe! it help them a lot.

The J&S opaque gears from MRT provide good performance and last a bloody long time (if spaced right) still running 1 from heck the last nats that john went to?? maybe 4 years ago if not more??


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Kihm,if you're not rule limited and a few minutes of sanding doesn't bother you.
Other then staying on top of the gear spacing,armature bearings are one of the best things you can do to gain better life from your gears.
I'm not sure how adaptable the Mega G is too bearings,as i'm not overly familiar with that chassis,but they might be worth trying.
I chuck my stock arms into my dremel and use a piece of fine emery cloth to lightly sand the arm shaft till the bearings just slip onto the shaft.
Lately i've even ran into the odd stock arm that didn't need any sanding to run bearings,it's kind of a hit and miss situation on whether you need to sand the shaft or not.
The cost of the bearings is more then off-set by the saving's in gear life and brush life.
The best thing i ever did was go to bearings in everything a few years back,gear and brush costs took a dramatic drop.

I like Bob's nickname the best "Bob everythings on bearings now Collaran",that's one of the best nicknames i've heard lately,:thumbsup::wave:
Rick


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

> I chuck my stock arms into my dremel and use a piece of fine emery cloth to lightly sand the arm shaft till the bearings just slip onto the shaft


never ever do this!!
just knock it through with a hammer! you may lose a few balls:jest:

heck sometimes I had to sand custom arms to get them to fit.


----------



## northwest slot (Dec 1, 2009)

15807brett said:


> Nylatron ,Delrin ,Poly, whats the difference, and what do you think is the best, these are gears from bsrt. thanks in advance


These gears are all good and as stated earlier they move up in hardness from left to right as listed. The softer gears give a better mesh but won't hold up long under high powered cars. Make sure you match the pinion gear with the crown gear.

The nice thing about the BSRT gears are they are readily available and economical. So you can set up several axels with different crown gears to adjust the cars performance. Make sure you break the cars in for several hours at low voltage, this will also help with longevity.


----------

